# Pepperbox (Volt Thrower)



## Fuzzonaut (Apr 24, 2022)

Not just another rat ... it's what Dunwich did with the rat circuit --> Volt Thrower ! PCB is from Effects Layout.

So, we have a biploar power supply, two band EQ, 6 clipping options and a gain recovery stage built around another LM308, although I subbed in an OP07 for that stage. But thanks to the amazing @fig there's a NOS 1983 LM308N in the "rat spot".
(The lumberg jacks are also curtesy of fig, thanks man.)

What else? The GE diodes are in sockets, currently there are some OA1161 in there. I used a 1044 (voltage) and 2 tantalums.

Artwork is a reference to the band Conan.


----------



## benny_profane (Apr 24, 2022)

Looks great! I’ve got this in the queue—really excited for this one. What instruments have you tried? I’m hoping it will work well for both bass and guitar.


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Apr 24, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> Looks great! I’ve got this in the queue—really excited for this one. What instruments have you tried? I’m hoping it will work well for both bass and guitar.


I've tried it with bass, it's great! I'm pretty sure, you'll love it. Should sound great on guitar too ...

I just finished it, so I didn't have much time with it yet, also, I forgot to play around with the trimpots (labelled "Low" and "Other") ...


----------



## benny_profane (Apr 24, 2022)

Awesome! Glad to hear it. 



Fuzzonaut said:


> I just finished it, so I didn't have much time with it yet, also, I forgot to play around with the trimpots (labelled "Low" and "Other") ...


Compare those trims to the Ruetz mod for the Rat. The LOW trim is the traditional Ruetz mod and useful for bass; the OTHER is the idea of Ruetz mod, but for the other filter.


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Apr 24, 2022)

Ah yes, Ruetz mod, that does ring a bell ... cool, thanks for clearing that up!

Nicks designs never disappoint.


----------



## benny_profane (Apr 24, 2022)

Have you built a widogast (dunwich wizard)? I’ve got that on deck too.


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Apr 24, 2022)

Yep, I've done the Widogast - it rules! I also have the real deal (BB size with the cute Wizard on a horse, not the giant white one) and they sound very similar. 

(I've done the ODB one too .... )


----------



## benny_profane (Apr 24, 2022)

Fuzzonaut said:


> I've done the ODB one too ....


I need to look that up. I’m not familiar with it. Glad to hear the widogast rips.


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Apr 24, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> I need to look that up. I’m not familiar with it. Glad to hear the widogast rips.


I'm talking about the Grizzled Grime. 
("a bass dirt box developed from the Fulltone OCD/VooDoo Lab Overdrive circuit, and based on the Dunwich Olde Dirty Bass")


----------



## Mir9 (Apr 24, 2022)

Fuzzonaut said:


> Yep, I've done the Widogast - it rules! I also have the real deal (BB size with the cute Wizard on a horse, not the giant white one) and they sound very similar.


Good looking build! I wasn't aware of this and have to get it.

I built the larger Wizard using this trace: https://www.freestompboxes.org/viewtopic.php?p=290093&

Fuzzonaut, could you share any differences with your 1590BB version?  I know it still has the rotary switch like the big one, and not a blend pot like the latter 125B.  In some gut shots online I see a single red LED in there though. It's probably for the second clipping stage. Anything else?


----------



## peccary (Apr 24, 2022)

I was reading the build docs to this the other day and I think I'll have to pick one up now. I might have to get all of their Dunwitch boards, now that I think of it!


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Apr 24, 2022)

Mir9 said:


> Good looking build! I wasn't aware of this and have to get it.
> 
> I built the larger Wizard using this trace: https://www.freestompboxes.org/viewtopic.php?p=290093&
> 
> Fuzzonaut, could you share any differences with your 1590BB version?  I know it still has the rotary switch like the big one, and not a blend pot like the latter 125B.  In some gut shots online I see a single red LED in there though. It's probably for the second clipping stage. Anything else?



My BB Dunwich Wizard is the the practice room ... I'll try not to forget to take it back home next time I'll be there (wednesday) and can take a few gut shots for you, would that be fine? 



peccary said:


> I might have to get all of their Dunwitch boards, now that I think of it!



Good thinking!


----------



## Mir9 (Apr 24, 2022)

Fuzzonaut said:


> My BB Dunwich Wizard is the the practice room ... I'll try not to forget to take it back home next time I'll be there (wednesday) and can take a few gut shots for you, would that be fine?


Absolutely.  I'll find some shots of others in the meantime and label components.


peccary said:


> I was reading the build docs to this the other day and I think I'll have to pick one up now. I might have to get all of their Dunwitch boards, now that I think of it!


I also built his newer Boss HM-2 with clean blend that used to be on Osh Park, and is currently sold  by God City.


----------



## benny_profane (Apr 24, 2022)

Mir9 said:


> I also built his newer Boss HM-2 with clean blend that used to be on Osh Park, and is currently sold by God City.


Did you build the Socialist Jr? I felt like it was a bit anemic (I built the first rev).


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Apr 24, 2022)

At some point, like half the reports around here are going to have shout outs to fig for parts in the builds.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Apr 24, 2022)

Looking really great! The effectslayouts bass pedals are next in the build queue, this post is amping me up


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Apr 24, 2022)

jjjimi84 said:


> Looking really great! The effectslayouts bass pedals are next in the build queue, this post is amping me up


You doing a bassifrass?


----------



## jjjimi84 (Apr 24, 2022)

Mentaltossflycoon said:


> You doing a bassifrass?


I am unsure i have a box of populated boards it could be in there


----------



## Mir9 (Apr 25, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> Did you build the Socialist Jr? I felt like it was a bit anemic (I built the first rev).


   No, but I made the earlier Brutalist Jr. which inspired it. I tried some of the mods in the instructions and it's a very saturated metal-type distortion now, not anemic at all.  Stock, it was more of a heavy overdrive I'd boost an amp with. Back to the forum topic, it's *also*  "designed by Nick Williams of Dunwich Amps"

   Looking at the v1.1 Socialist instructions, it says the values are now closer to the original Brutalist Jr., but you can also apply them to the v1.0 PCB you have.


----------



## benny_profane (Apr 25, 2022)

Mir9 said:


> No, but I made the earlier Brutalist Jr. which inspired it. I tried some of the mods in the instructions and it's a very saturated metal-type distortion now, not anemic at all.  Stock, it was more of a heavy overdrive I'd boost an amp with. Back to the forum topic, it's *also*  "designed by Nick Williams of Dunwich Amps"
> 
> Looking at the v1.1 Socialist instructions, it says the values are now closer to the original Brutalist Jr., but you can also apply them to the v1.0 PCB you have.


Yeah, that’s why it seemed relevant. I’ve built the brutalist jr as well. I may revisit the socialist jr and modify things a bit.


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Apr 25, 2022)

This thread derails and delivers at the same time! Love it.  



peccary said:


> all of their Dunwitch boards





Mir9 said:


> I also built his newer Boss HM-2 with clean blend that used to be on Osh Park, and is currently sold  by God City.



Now Dunwich ... I'm a big fan and have several of Nicks pedals, including some one-offs. So, just for the record, I've been building lots of his designs:
- Pepperbox, Widogast and Grizzle Grime from Effects Layout
- From Osh (now God City): Apostle, Bass Overdrive, CTG, HM-2 (and now I just learned that there arrived more Dunwich stuff @ God City, damn it never ends ....)
- PCB from Nick (via Osh): Mondo Power



Mir9 said:


> No, but I made the earlier Brutalist Jr. which inspired it. I tried some of the mods in the instructions and it's a very saturated metal-type distortion now, not anemic at all.  Stock, it was more of a heavy overdrive I'd boost an amp with. Back to the forum topic, it's *also*  "designed by Nick Williams of Dunwich Amps"
> 
> Looking at the v1.1 Socialist instructions, it says the values are now closer to the original Brutalist Jr., but you can also apply them to the v1.0 PCB you have.





benny_profane said:


> Yeah, that’s why it seemed relavant. I’ve built the brutalist jr as well. I may revisit the socialist jr and modify things a bit.



I've made a Bass Brutalist, added clipping options (stock LED – none -si) and I really dig it. "Very saturated metal-type distortion" is a good decription, I'd say.



Mentaltossflycoon said:


> You doing a bassifrass?



I did, highly recommended (as anything Frantone). Added clipping options in both spots (Schottky - none - SI / Schottky - none - GE).
Fun fact: if you lift all the diodes, it can sound very similar to the Gamechanger Plasma Pedal!

Carry on!


----------



## benny_profane (Apr 25, 2022)

(Sorry for the derail!)

If you dig the brutalist, the providence stampede project here retains the baxandall tonestack instead of the loudness control. Very worthwhile project! Just be careful about the electro cap between the ICs—I had to mount it on the underside.


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Apr 25, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> (Sorry for the derail!)
> 
> If you dig the brutalist, the providence stampede project here retains the baxandall tonestack instead of the loudness control. Very worthwhile project! Just be careful about the electro cap between the ICs—I has to mount it on the underside.



Derail is a good thing!      And thanks for the heads up about the stampede.


----------



## Mir9 (Apr 25, 2022)

Fuzzonaut said:


> Now Dunwich ... I'm a big fan and have several of Nicks pedals, including some one-offs. So, just for the record, I've been building lots of his designs:
> - Pepperbox, Widogast and Grizzle Grime from Effects Layout
> - From Osh (now God City): Apostle, Bass Overdrive, CTG, HM-2 (and now I just learned that there arrived more Dunwich stuff @ God City, damn it never ends ....)
> - PCB from Nick (via Osh): Mondo Power



Where is the Mondo Power?   What did you think of the Apostle, do you run it into an amp or as a preamp?
  A couple of the new things are a modded Metal Zone and a Mesa Mark IV emulation with graphic and paramatric EQ's for the Master of Puppets sound.


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Apr 26, 2022)

Mir9 said:


> Where is the Mondo Power?   What did you think of the Apostle, do you run it into an amp or as a preamp?
> A couple of the new things are a modded Metal Zone and a Mesa Mark IV emulation with graphic and paramatric EQ's for the Master of Puppets sound.


Yeah, that Master of Puppets Thing is insane .... not my cup of tea though. The Buzzaround on the other hand will probably end up on my bench one day.

The Apostle has so much volume on tap, that it should drive a power amp easily ... but I only tried it before an amp so far. It can also deliver all sorts of tasty OD sounds. Here's a quick clip on bass, just playing around with boost and gain - and flipping the tone switch. 
I had to sort out some (grounding?) issues with this build ... and there still is some oscillation occurring at rather extreme settings, when Gain and Boost are past a certain point ... but those settings are too much any way, at least for me, so I'm fine with it.

The Mondo is with Magic Pedals, I think, like a lot of his other designs.


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 26, 2022)

Fuzzonaut said:


> ...
> 
> I've made a Bass Brutalist, added clipping options (stock LED – none -si) and I really dig it. "Very saturated metal-type distortion" is a good decription, I'd say.
> ...



You built the Bass Brutalist on the Brutalist Jr PCB?


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Apr 26, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> You built the Bass Brutalist on the Brutalist Jr PCB?



Nope, on the Bass Brutalist PCB ...


----------



## Mir9 (Apr 26, 2022)

Fuzzonaut said:


> Now Dunwich ... I'm a big fan and have several of Nicks pedals, including some one-offs.


What are some of the customs you have?  The Wraith is a Rat with HM-2 tone, that's interesting.  The one I'd really like to see some day is the Fuzzthrone Deluxe (Fuzz Face+Muff gain stage) with the rotary caps/clipping.


Fuzzonaut said:


> - PCB from Nick (via Osh): Mondo Power


I must have missed that one, though I did see the PCB on the big Talkbass Dunwich thread.


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Apr 26, 2022)

Mir9 said:


> What are some of the customs you have?  The Wraith is a Rat with HM-2 tone, that's interesting.  The one I'd really like to see some day is the Fuzzthrone Deluxe (Fuzz Face+Muff gain stage) with the rotary caps/clipping.
> 
> I must have missed that one, though I did see the PCB on the big Talkbass Dunwich thread.



You know the TB thread? That's a good one. I posted a family pic there, shortly after he closed shop. 

Blackblood is a Fuzz Throne DLX then with those extras (mids, clipping and depth on rotary switches)
Doomfinder is a basically a Witchfinder paired (series or parallel) with a Meatbox type of sub voice, like the one in the Temporal Rift.
The Terminator pedal (Phasor) is a prototype (Electric Funeral).
The Al Cisneros pedal is a germanium bass OD, also a prototype, I think?
The DA 120 has also some extras, IIRC, a blend, a bass boost trimpot, ...,


----------



## Mir9 (Apr 26, 2022)

Fuzzonaut said:


> Blackblood is a Fuzz Throne DLX then with those extras (mids, clipping and depth on rotary switches)


 Yes, that's it. I'll try to draw what I think is going on. The mid control is the one I'm least sure of.  Was the character/art part of your order?  

The rest sound wild. The stock Witchfinder alone has so much going on.


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Apr 27, 2022)

Mir9 said:


> Was the character/art part of your order?


No, that one, I got used.


----------



## ckupson (Nov 6, 2022)

Hey Fuzzonaut! when you built this (and your Widogast) did you use regular length pots or long pin? The Alphas rotaries seem too tall and I want to doublecheck before my next parts order. Thanks!


----------



## benny_profane (Nov 6, 2022)

Regular pots work, but they are shorter than the rotary and cannot extend through the pad all the way. 

With this type of rotary, I typically reflow pots from the bottom (i.e., non-component side) to ensure a good joint.


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Nov 7, 2022)

ckupson said:


> Hey Fuzzonaut! when you built this (and your Widogast) did you use regular length pots or long pin? The Alphas rotaries seem too tall and I want to doublecheck before my next parts order. Thanks!


Yes, regular pots do the job, it's a tiny bit trickier than usual, but easily doable, soldering one pin of each pot and adjusting if needed.


----------

